
MacOS users beware: A new and nearly undetectable malware is on the rise - ghosh
http://www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/article/macos-users-beware-a-new-and-nearly-undetectable-malware-is-on-the-rise/
======
coldtea
> _The one bright spot in the OSX /Dok outbreak -- There isn't much good to
> say about this rather sophisticated malware except for one thing: It's
> spreading through phishing emails and requires the user to download and run
> an executable to install it. As long as users aren't falling for the phish
> there's nothing to worry about._

The typical scare mongering about how OS X users are not immune, etc etc, and
in the end it's just another trojan like always...

